
Fedora 32 has been released - cloudbalkan
https://www.cloudbalkan.com/fedora-32-has-been-released/
======
bitmage
[https://fedoramagazine.org/announcing-
fedora-32/](https://fedoramagazine.org/announcing-fedora-32/)

